# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دو کنکور هر دوش تو یه روزه دقیقا باید چیکار کرد؟

## khParya

سلام همونطور که میدونید امسال هم در برگه ثبت نام واسه کنکور مجوز کنکور زبان و هنر رو همزمان با کنکور تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی دادن بعد حالا واسه من سواله که...او شخصی که رشته تجربیه و میخواد کنکور زبان هم بده و هر دوش تو یه روزه دقیقا باید چیکار بکنه؟

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام همونطور که میدونید امسال هم در برگه ثبت نام واسه کنکور مجوز کنکور زبان و هنر رو همزمان با کنکور تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی دادن بعد حالا واسه من سواله که...او شخصی که رشته تجربیه و میخواد کنکور زبان هم بده و هر دوش تو یه روزه دقیقا باید چیکار بکنه؟


کنکور اصلی (تجربی) صبح و کنکور رشته دوم (زبان ) عصر برگزار میشه 
یعنی همیشه اینطوره ، تجربی ، ریاضی ، انسانی صبح 
هنر و زبان عصر

----------


## amirali76

ریاضی کدوم روزه؟؟

----------


## broslee

> ریاضی کدوم روزه؟؟


25 تیر جمعه

----------


## nasser5190

> ریاضی کدوم روزه؟؟


تا جایی ک میدونم ریاضی و انسانی 24تیر 5شنبه ...... تجربی 25تیر جمعه

----------


## Nima77

مطمئنین تو یه روزه؟؟؟  از کحا میدونید؟
مدیرمون میگفت احتمال داره ریاضی و زبان باهم باشه

----------


## _Zari_

_اگر تو دو تا رشته شرکت می کنید دقیقا باید تو اون روز 2تا کنکور دادسوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم_

----------


## کتی ملیح

> سلام همونطور که میدونید امسال هم در برگه ثبت نام واسه کنکور مجوز کنکور زبان و هنر رو همزمان با کنکور تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی دادن بعد حالا واسه من سواله که...او شخصی که رشته تجربیه و میخواد کنکور زبان هم بده و هر دوش تو یه روزه دقیقا باید چیکار بکنه؟


کنکورهای اصلی صبح هستن و زبان و هنر بعدازظهر ساعت 2ونیم 3 .
کنکور تجربی و زبان هردوش تو یه روزه.همیشه هم همینطور بود.صبح تجربی شرکت میکنین و ساعت 3 زبان. روز قبل کنکور خوب استراحت کنین و به قدر کافی بخوابین تا سر زبان خسته و کوفته نباشه تنتون.

----------


## saj8jad

> ریاضی کدوم روزه؟؟


ریاضی و انسانی : صبح پنجشنبه 24 تیر

تجربی : صبح جمعه 25 تیر

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

*دو کنکور هر دوش تو یه روزه دقیقا باید چیکار کرد؟*باید هر دو را خراب کرد :Yahoo (94): 

شوخی کردم واسه اونی که علاقه دارید بیشترین انرژی رو بذارین با اگر به یکی از رشته ها علاقه کمی دارین اونو از برنامه حذف کنین چون فکرتون مخشوش میشه

----------


## Dr fatima97

چاره چیه!!!

اگه خوب بخونین.......برا هر دوتاشم خوبه :Yahoo (110): 

ما بین این دو تا فقط  خواب :Yahoo (110):

----------


## SonaMi

اینجا ایرانه و این موضوع بسیار طبیعی است .

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام همونطور که میدونید امسال هم در برگه ثبت نام واسه کنکور مجوز کنکور زبان و هنر رو همزمان با کنکور تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی دادن بعد حالا واسه من سواله که...او شخصی که رشته تجربیه و میخواد کنکور زبان هم بده و هر دوش تو یه روزه دقیقا باید چیکار بکنه؟


هر سال همینه
زبان و هنر عصر برگزار میشه

----------


## laleh74

منم ظهر باید برم واسه زبان:/

----------


## rezagmi

> منم ظهر باید برم واسه زبان:/


برنمیگردی که بخوای بری!
جمعا 2 ساعت وقت داری همونجا ی ساندویچی چیزی نوش جان بکنی و بری سر جلسه بعدی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## laleh74

> برنمیگردی که بخوای بری!
> جمعا 2 ساعت وقت داری همونجا ی ساندویچی چیزی نوش جان بکنی و بری سر جلسه بعدی


خیلی خسته میشم..اما باید برم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## thedude

پارسال نابود شدم سردرد شدیدی گرفتم 30 مین زود تر تحویل دادم امسال هم اصلا ثبت نام نکردم برای زبان راستی سوالات خیلی اسونه مخصوصا ریدینگ تخصصی

----------


## niـhan

پارسال من هم هنر ,هم زبان هم تجربی شرکت کردم
برای کنکور زبان از شدت خستگی فقط عمومی هارو جواب دادم و سر اختصاصی هاش جلسه رو ترک کردم

----------


## amin firoozniya

> سلام همونطور که میدونید امسال هم در برگه ثبت نام واسه کنکور مجوز کنکور زبان و هنر رو همزمان با کنکور تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی دادن بعد حالا واسه من سواله که...او شخصی که رشته تجربیه و میخواد کنکور زبان هم بده و هر دوش تو یه روزه دقیقا باید چیکار بکنه؟


  منم جفتي(تجربي-زبان)شركت مي كنم .فكر نكنم مشكلي پيش بياد.چون زبان درس تحليلي كه نداره همش حفظي هست و ميشه سريع جواب داد.من اميدوارم بتونم زبان زير200بشم چون تو عموميا مشكلي كه ندارم واسه زبان تخصصي هم n تا كلمه زبان خوندم.ايشالا هر دوتاش بتركونيم بعد وقتي آزمون زبان تموم شد بگين اوفيه......... :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## مشاوره کنکور

دوستان سلام .

هر سوالی در زمینه *مشاوره کنکور* داشتید می تونید بپرسید در خدمت هستم .

----------

